# Fix butt joint that was pulled off center when screwing



## ChuckH (Jul 25, 2013)

I was building a… cabinet frame I guess, last night, using pocket holes. I made 8 joints perfectly. On the 9th I didn't clamp good and the parts were not quite aligned when I drove the screws. The screws pulled a little, and now the part is proud a hair and also not quite straight. The frame is only 1.25", so there is no room to drill new pocket holes.

I have removed one of the screws, which has let me rotate it slightly and get it back in line. It's better but it could be perfect, and the joint is pretty weak now, although once I attach the top (.75" plywood) it should strengthen up. I'm wondering if there is another way to fix this though - fill the holes, with something maybe, and then re-do the screws?

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you using glue? You could oversize the pocket hole a little by redrilling through it with a bit that is a little bigger than the screw threads. Now reclamp and drive screw again, thinking about gluing this one.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Sure, just glue Kreg wooden plugs in the pocket holes. Then fill the screw hole with a golf tee or sliver of wood. 
Clamp it securely and try again. I recommend the Kreg brand clamps for holding the boards in place. It seems to work better than most.

Good luck.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd send a couple three short lengths of toothpick down the hatch with some glue, let it sit and then drive the screw again.

FYI, I prefer to glue things like this (even though it may have end grain involved), clamp and then, 30 minutes later, drive the screws. Parts won't wander if you use this technique.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## ChuckH (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips! I'm going to try the glue-then-screw strategy next time I have a chance. In this case I ad the bright idea that I would assemble the frame, use a 3 wing cutter to do slots for the side panels, then disassemble and insert the frames. Bad idea - the frame parts are so small, I kept hitting the screws with the cutter. At least it was a cheapo HF bit, but it still stings to do something so dumb


----------

